# Thermometers - Temp Of Wort, Mash, Beer



## piraterum (12/10/10)

Hey Guys,

Until recently I was using a mercury stick thermometer (it broke) to measure the temp of mash, wort, beer. Hence i'm looking for a new thermometer.

I currently mashing partials in a round 7.5L esky. I used to open up the lid of the mash tun / fermentor and just insert the stick thermometer into a central spot and get a temp a reading. 

I'm thinking of upgrading to a more accurate and easy to read gauge type like this one:
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3027

Can you just stick the probe into mash, wort, beer etc and get immediate reading? Or do they have to be fixed to a kettle/mash tun for a period of time to get an accurate reading? :unsure: 


cheers,

piraterum


----------



## felten (12/10/10)

I bought one of these after Batz' recommendation and its fantastic, its not a gauge style but it has a clock and timer inbuilt as well as a temp alarm.

Plus its great for cooking chicken.


----------



## thesunsettree (12/10/10)

piraterum said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Until recently I was using a mercury stick thermometer (it broke) to measure the temp of mash, wort, beer. Hence i'm looking for a new thermometer.
> 
> ...



hi mate, 
i ususally use a digital thermometer i got from dick smith. However i have misplaced for the last few brews. I have the same mashmaster thermo youre talking about that i havnt mounted yet, i use it the same as your suggesting with no probs, takes a few seconds to get to finally reading but no ill effects to speak of 

Matt


----------



## chadjaja (12/10/10)

I use one of these to check mash temps and temps in my hydro samples. Comes in its own sturdy tube for storage and the probe is plenty long. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=180564084316


----------



## sama (12/10/10)

your lab style 300mm long imersion thermometer is more accurate than those mashmaster dial ones. I have both and never use the mashmaster one tho it looks good ...i bought 2 lab thermometers here http://labsupply.com.au/GENERAL%20LABWARE/...rmometers-48213 work great..


----------



## Batz (12/10/10)

felten said:


> I bought one of these after Batz' recommendation and its fantastic, its not a gauge style but it has a clock and timer inbuilt as well as a temp alarm.
> 
> Plus its great for cooking chicken.





http://www.chef.com.au/prod/show/100267/di...r-by-club-chef/

They are great, I have mine mounted in the mash tun, after years of brewing I'm now getting accurate mash temperature readings, and I've tried them all.

Batz


----------



## sama (12/10/10)

Batz said:


> http://www.chef.com.au/prod/show/100267/di...r-by-club-chef/
> 
> They are great, I have mine mounted in the mash tun, after years of brewing I'm now getting accurate mash temperature readings, and I've tried them all.
> 
> Batz




i wondered what felten was refering to,looks a good little unit. How do u have it mounted batz?


----------



## felten (12/10/10)

haha yeah sorry, I got sidetracked cooking dinner and forgot to add the link  Batz saved the day though.

fixed up my post


----------



## Batz (12/10/10)

sama said:


> i wondered what felten was refering to,looks a good little unit. How do u have it mounted batz?




I have an Igloo mash tun and just drilled a small hole (smaller than the probe) and pushed the probe through. The probe is stainless and water proof, the probe also disconnects from the unit so you can empty and clean the tun. I did use a little aquarium silicon to make sure it seals and have on occasions removed and replaced it.
The unit itself has a magnetic backing as well as a little fold out stand thingy, the lead is fairly long so you can sit it where ever it's convenient.
There's a timer for your mash as well.
I think it a pearler.

Batz


----------



## piraterum (12/10/10)

sama said:


> your lab style 300mm long imersion thermometer is more accurate than those mashmaster dial ones. I have both and never use the mashmaster one tho it looks good ...i bought 2 lab thermometers here http://labsupply.com.au/GENERAL%20LABWARE/...rmometers-48213 work great..




Yeah I know the 300mm glass thermos are pretty accurate. I bought my last one from a homebrew shop and when I was working in a micro lab took it into work and checked it against the lab reference thermos. It was within +/- 0.5 degrees. The mashmaster gauge style ones claim to be +/- 1 degree. I can't seem to find the accuracy of the digital ones.

Just tossing up between slightly more accurate stick thermo or easier to read gauge type with the handy temp ranges labelled hmmm decisions, decisions


----------



## MeLoveBeer (12/10/10)

Batz said:


> I have an Igloo mash tun and just drilled a small hole (smaller than the probe) and pushed the probe through. The probe is stainless and water proof, the probe also disconnects from the unit so you can empty and clean the tun. I did use a little aquarium silicon to make sure it seals and have on occasions removed and replaced it.
> The unit itself has a magnetic backing as well as a little fold out stand thingy, the lead is fairly long so you can sit it where ever it's convenient.
> There's a timer for your mash as well.
> I think it a pearler.
> ...



SOLD! Just brought one... Hope you're getting commision Batz :icon_cheers:


----------



## felten (12/10/10)

If you go for a dial thermo, get one that can be calibrated


----------



## Dazza_devil (12/10/10)

My digital probe thermometer almost killed my 1469 today so I'll be lookin at something reliable to read temperature.
I don't know if it got a bit of moisture in it or the battery is going but it was behaving very strange. It wouldn't keep a stable temp reading, kept jumping to different readings some of which were way out. I thought it had stabilised but my tempmate gave me a reading of 24.7 degrees for my starter when the probe gave me around 21. Hopefully there wasn't too much of a temp difference with the smack pack and the wort I pitched it into. I took a multimeter reading on the battery and it gave me 1.3 volts, not sure if that is the problem.

I'm tempted to look into one of the infrared jobs but they can get fairly expensive. Anyone use one of these or know anything about them?


----------



## Rodolphe01 (12/10/10)

Infrared is generally shit in my opinion. My work thermometers have probe + infrared and I don't even touch the infra unless I just was a ball park figure. I have compared the infrared in a mash and there was a 10 degree difference from the (calibrated) probe. 10 degrees out would obviously ruin your mash. Maybe the expensive infrared are more accurate, but my thermometer retails for about $150 so I wouldn't say it is 'crap' but you can spend a lot more too.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (13/10/10)

Batz said:


> http://www.chef.com.au/prod/show/100267/di...r-by-club-chef/
> 
> They are great, I have mine mounted in the mash tun, after years of brewing I'm now getting accurate mash temperature readings, and I've tried them all.
> 
> Batz


I brought one of these but after about two brews it decided to stop telling the correct temperature. It is telling me the current room temperature is 46 degrees Celsius, needless to say I am back using my old glass thermometer again for mashing. :angry:


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/10)

I'm starting to think that the old mercury is the most reliable of the lot, no batteries, unaffected by moisture and no need for calibration as far as I know. That labsupply place has pretty good ones too. THB-110B looks like a good one but not sure how it's graded.


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/10)

Boagsy said:


> I'm starting to think that the old mercury is the most reliable of the lot, no batteries, unaffected by moisture and no need for calibration as far as I know. That labsupply place has pretty good ones too. THB-110B looks like a good one but not sure how it's graded.




Looks as though that one is graded every 1 degree C.
Apparently glass thermometers can need calibration after time http://www.deltaenvironmental.com.au/manag...calibration.htm


----------



## drtomc (13/10/10)

I guess the main drawback of mercury thermometers is their bouncability. Like the hydrometer.

:icon_offtopic: We used to have a mercury thermometer for taking body temperatures. We ended up concluding that they were an instrument for drawing a binary conclusion as to whether you were sick or not. If you drop and smash the thermometer you are sick; if you manage not to you are well and have to go to work.

T.


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/10)

chadjaja said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=180564084316



I have one of these and its done the job well for almost 3 years of one set of batteries! :beerbang: (although i am fearing the day i mash in and she doesnt fire)

when i build my new mashtun i will setup a temp probe/thermowell to slide something like batz product into. As long as they hold a constant (and accurate) temp, i'll be happy with it.


----------



## MHB (13/10/10)

No matter what you use, get 1 good reference thermometer you can trust I mean a liquid in glass at a minimum make sure all your other sensors agree with it.

If its a degree or two out it wouldnt really matter you can make adjustments to your stated mashing temperature to taste, which any sensible brewer will be doing anyway.

The most important point is to get consistency.

I just invested in a NATA certified reference thermometer, its going off to get a 65oC reference certificate the certification alone will cost $200- but then we will have a very accurate standard that local brewers can check there thermometers against no charge just a service to help brewers make better beer.

If you think about it that should give you some idea how important I think accurate temperature measurement is.

MHB


----------



## Malted (13/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> I have one of these and its done the job well for almost 3 years of one set of batteries! :beerbang: (although i am fearing the day i mash in and she doesnt fire)
> 
> when i build my new mashtun i will setup a temp probe/thermowell to slide something like batz product into. As long as they hold a constant (and accurate) temp, i'll be happy with it.




Bloody Hell. The thing costs ONE DOLLAR! You can't even buy bread or milk for that much in this country!!! I tell youse allz, the western worldz manufacturing industries are gunna go unda!


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (13/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> I have one of these and its done the job well for almost 3 years of one set of batteries! :beerbang: (although i am fearing the day i mash in and she doesnt fire)
> 
> when i build my new mashtun i will setup a temp probe/thermowell to slide something like batz product into. As long as they hold a constant (and accurate) temp, i'll be happy with it.


Thanks for the recommendation, just brought one. I figure for $1 why not? Hopefully it will last a bit longer than my other digital one.


----------



## therook (13/10/10)

Batz said:


> http://www.chef.com.au/prod/show/100267/di...r-by-club-chef/
> 
> They are great, I have mine mounted in the mash tun, after years of brewing I'm now getting accurate mash temperature readings, and I've tried them all.
> 
> Batz



Better be good Batz or i'll have to fly up and see you B) as i just ordered one

Rook


----------



## JestersDarts (13/10/10)

therook said:


> Better be good Batz or i'll have to fly up and see you B) as i just ordered one
> 
> Rook



+1

They'll be wondering about the sudden popularity of the thermometer.

Must be due to masterchef.
People eat good food now because of masterchef.


----------



## Scruffy (13/10/10)

JestersDarts said:


> +1
> 
> People eat good food now because of masterchef.



People eat what Coles tell them to eat because of MasterChef.


----------



## drtomc (13/10/10)

It's a bugger, isn't it! I was cooking good food way before it was fashionable. Then I took up home brewing, now that's going to go mainstream. I'll have to take up tatting, or something.

T.


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/10)

Malted said:


> Bloody Hell. The thing costs ONE DOLLAR! You can't even buy bread or milk for that much in this country!!! I tell youse allz, the western worldz manufacturing industries are gunna go unda!






sydneyhappyhour said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, just brought one. I figure for $1 why not? Hopefully it will last a bit longer than my other digital one.




when i got mine it was around 15-20 bucks landed. heck for that current price i could buy a new one with batteris included instead of having to buy a new battery! :lol:


----------



## nala (14/10/10)

Malted said:


> Bloody Hell. The thing costs ONE DOLLAR! You can't even buy bread or milk for that much in this country!!! I tell youse allz, the western worldz manufacturing industries are gunna go unda!


I just ordered one - the western world manufacturing has already gone - sadly - I was part of it for 50 years


----------



## brett mccluskey (14/10/10)

MHB said:


> No matter what you use, get 1 good reference thermometer you can trust I mean a liquid in glass at a minimum make sure all your other sensors agree with it.
> 
> If its a degree or two out it wouldnt really matter you can make adjustments to your stated mashing temperature to taste, which any sensible brewer will be doing anyway.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. worked in food production for over 15 years and used dial and digi thermos and the dial were notorious for going out of calibration every day,especially if they were bumped or knocked.infra-reds to my knowledge only register the surface temp,might be wrong though.Watch out for digi's around electrical fields,I've seen them go nuts near digi scales .


----------



## sama (14/10/10)

Boagsy said:


> That labsupply place has pretty good ones too. THB-110B looks like a good one but not sure how it's graded.




yeh thats the model i bought ,it is graduated per degree.


----------



## Batz (14/10/10)

> SOLD! Just brought one... Hope you're getting commision Batz





> Better be good Batz or i'll have to fly up and see you as i just ordered one
> 
> Rook





> +1
> 
> They'll be wondering about the sudden popularity of the thermometer.



I hope you guys like them, feeling a bit nervous now :blink: Don't get the cable in the mash though ! From what I have been PMed everyone who's having a problem with theirs has done just that.

Batz


----------



## pk.sax (14/10/10)

The most reliable thermo I have is a 300mm immersion job sold by pat at absolute homebrew. Red spirit thermo, made in UK, goes from 0 to 110 C. And.... its on nearly every good HBS website for just that price, $12. I've ordered that 99 cent thermo from the ebay place 4* quoted, would be good to have an extra for backup/to be sure


----------



## MeLoveBeer (14/10/10)

Received a care package with my thermometer today (quick service); got to say that first impressions are good Batz. Love the fact that its got the count down timer included (means that my iphone can be used primarily for tunes during my brew day).


----------



## dr K (14/10/10)

I just use my thumb which is calibrated by the old factor.
The other way is to do something like MHB suggests, because seriously if you want to whack on about temp for mash then you need to verify your instrument and for that you need a control.
K


----------



## brett mccluskey (14/10/10)

Just checked my red spirit thermo in boiling distilled water-97c And i'm not 3000ft above sealevel :angry:


----------



## MHB (14/10/10)

3oC is about the error you would expect from a total immersion thermometer that only had its feet wet so to speak.
Have a look at you thermometer and see whether it's a total or partial immersion (usually 76mm).
I suppose this sums up my pedantry about thermometers, the best instrument can give bad results, depending on how its used.

MHB


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (14/10/10)

Batz said:


> I hope you guys like them, feeling a bit nervous now :blink: Don't get the cable in the mash though ! From what I have been PMed everyone who's having a problem with theirs has done just that.
> 
> Batz


Maybe that was my downfall the day it stopped working I ended up being a bit messy spashing wort around the kitchen :icon_drunk:


----------



## brett mccluskey (15/10/10)

MHB said:


> 3oC is about the error you would expect from a total immersion thermometer that only had its feet wet so to speak.
> Have a look at you thermometer and see whether it's a total or partial immersion (usually 76mm).
> I suppose this sums up my pedantry about thermometers, the best instrument can give bad results, depending on how its used.
> 
> MHB


the thermo isn't marked,it was a replacement for a good uk one.i've made WAY too many assumptions.I've allowed the same difference at 100c as a linear scale down to working temps ie:65-70c.It ain't necessarily so!! Just because a measuring instrument is accurate at boiling/freezing temps,doesn't mean it's accurate at working temps. Accurate calibration of instruments is very important.Mark,let me know when you start the calibration service,'ll be one of your first customers :icon_cheers:


----------



## therook (18/10/10)

Batz said:


> I hope you guys like them, feeling a bit nervous now :blink: Don't get the cable in the mash though ! From what I have been PMed everyone who's having a problem with theirs has done just that.
> 
> Batz



Used mine yesterday for the first time and it works a treat.......good find Batz

Rook


----------

